# Sad beetle day. Warning graphic images inside



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Woke up to a car speeding past my house, came outside to this. Ive seen a lot of broken into cars, never seen such amateur hour before. At least the person got cut, blood on the door. Now my question, why do this? My area the houses are far apart could have broken or pried the glass. Did they think they could turn the lock and shut the alarm off? They ran away when the door opened and factory alarm went off. I know where theres a will theres a way but how "stealable" are these cars? Anyone know of any being driven off?


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

That stinks, man. Sorry.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, i think its going to need a new door. I cant see that being fixed aside from a new skin or patch panel stitch welded in.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

that sucks man sorry to hear:thumbdown:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Individuals,


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Surreyboy said:


> Woke up to a car speeding past my house, came outside to this. Ive seen a lot of broken into cars, never seen such amateur hour before. At least the person got cut, blood on the door. Now my question, why do this? My area the houses are far apart could have broken or pried the glass. Did they think they could turn the lock and shut the alarm off? They ran away when the door opened and factory alarm went off. I know where theres a will theres a way but how "stealable" are these cars? Anyone know of any being driven off?


That sucks! The thief was probably after something in your Beetle. Did you leave something valuable in sight? 

To test how the alarm/immobilizer works.... 

1. sit in your car and arm the vehicle
2. open either doors and start the engine OR start the engine w/o opening the doors. 

The engine should not start because the ECU won't send electrical signals to the ignition coils. 

Irrelevant factoids... years ago after the Berlin Wall came down, the Russian mafia headed west and began a massive auto-theft campaign. Believe it or not, they actually steal-to-order in the luxury segment. They know exactly how much they will profit. Most car alarm/immobilizer systems back then used "single frequency" transmitters much like your garage remotes. The thieves would use a frequency scanner that scanned until it locked onto a frequency that worked. Voila, Vladimir Pickoff-Andropoff would cruise back to Mother Russia without a scratch to the paint. The German manufacturers then started using "multi-frequency" remotes with encryption. Most of the remotes that you must plug into the dash receptacles work this way. This has slowed down but hasn't stop Vladimir.... they simply smash or cut the window, get in and quickly cut the battery cable and flat-bed the vehicle. Of course, these guys would wear some versions of AAA Autoclub outfits.

http://www.securitymanagement.com/article/europes-car-thieves-go-upscale


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Ouchies, that sucks. At least they didn't get anything. Hopefully they repair the door or repair it.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Holly Crap !! amateurs I'll say ! Who breaks into a car this way ?

That really is too bad, sorry mate.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Even the body shop was amazed at how bad it was. New vw door shell/door handle/"high security lock" all on order. Should be fixed soon.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice look, like the Audi style wheels :thumbup:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Your Beetle is gorgeous.:heart::thumbup:


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Did they swab that blood for DNA?


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

TragicallyHip said:


> Did they swab that blood for DNA?



They wont even come take a report. So a dna swab is out of the question, but that would be more creepy if they got a match because that probably means its a sex offender.


----------

